# The beauty of the 6th interval



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice tremolo, RR. Nice shirt too.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Every one of your video's is full of "tasty musical constructs" Robert. Love your stuff. Just enough info to help form our own ideas in a musical way. That IS a nice shirt!


----------

